# Lost partner 4 burner stove WW 8-19-19



## Sean lockwood (Oct 1, 2019)

Left it at upriver camp at ranger station 8 19 19 would love to get this back! 970 485 1976


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Pardon me for sounding like a dork asking this, but did you contact the ranger station about it?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

It was found by the dumpster at Cisco, along with another piece of gear. Call the Moab Field office (435) 259-2100 , Reed Kennard to identify and claim.


----------



## kayakerps (Jan 5, 2015)

So lucky!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Notch up another Buzz lost and found success story. Amazing.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Good river people...good river karma


----------



## Sean lockwood (Oct 1, 2019)

Sean lockwood said:


> Left it at upriver camp at ranger station 8 19 19 would love to get this back! 970 485 1976


Found Thanx!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sean lockwood said:


> Sean lockwood said:
> 
> 
> > Left it at upriver camp at ranger station 8 19 19 would love to get this back! 970 485 1976
> ...


Welcome


----------

